# LRCC Desktop albums don't correspond to LRCC iOS or LRCC web albums



## camner

Mobile Operating System: iOS 11.2.1
Desktop Operating System: MacOS 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic CC 7.1

Until a few weeks ago, I was successfully syncing my iPhone (called "iPhone 6S - R") and my wife's iPhone (called "iPhone 6 - S") to LRCC Classic desktop.  Everything was working as expected.

Then my wife got a new iPhone 8, which was set up by doing a backup from her iPhone 6 to iCloud and then the iPhone 8 was restored from that backup.  The next time I opened LR Classic on my desktop, I saw that it had created a new "Imported Photos" folder for the iPhone 8 and had synced ALL photos on that device, even those that had been previously synced from the iPhone 6.  However, the iPhone 6 "Imported Photos" folder remained.

A few days later, LR CC Classic created a second instance of the "Imported Photos" folder for the iPhone 6S - R, and all photos synced from that device after that date appear in the new folder. (It was around that time that I upgraded the iPhone 6S to iOS 11.2.1 from 11.2, though I can't be sure that the new folder appeared exactly at the same time.)

 

If I look at my iDevices AND at LRCC Web, they only show two folders, each of which was created and named on their respective iPhones.  
 

If I select the "Imported Photos" folder for the two instances of "iPhone 6S - R" and choose "Show in Finder," I'm taken to (different) folders, as I would expect.  The contents of the two folders are not what I expected, however. There are 128 images in one folder and 40 images in the other folder.  The 128 is close to 126, but 40 is nowhere near 6!  Furthermore, the count in the single "from iPhone 6s" album in LRCC Mobile (iOS) is 135, while in LRCC Desktop the two "iPhone 6S - R" folders together show 133 images (I'm not counting the "info.lua" file).

It seems that both with respect to the folders getting synced and to the image count, there are oddities: multiple folders and discrepant item counts.

Any suggestions about how to clean up this situation?


----------



## Jim Wilde

What do the overall numbers look like? Does All Synced Photographs match with All Photos in LRCC and LRCC mobile?


----------



## David Gibson

I have a similar thing. The numbers add up for the number of images, there is sometimes an info file that doesn't count.



 

It did take a while to sync everything, but it gives you a useful display in the preferences pane under "lightroom synch) as to what is actually going on.


----------



## camner

Hmmm...this is very odd.  I composed a long reply to Jim’s question about the “overall numbers” and what I figured out was going on, but perhaps I forgot to click “Post Reply.” I’ll repost later today.


----------



## camner

I spent a number of hours trying to figure out what was going on, and I think I finally have it (mostly) nailed.

First, I realized that my wife's iPhone 8 had stopped syncing to Adobe Cloud, even though it wasn't "paused," and was still logged in.  Tapping the "cloud" icon in the upper right corner started it up, so the numbers I now have are larger than in my first screenshots in the original post.

 
This shows the counts of the two synced collections.  The counts add up to 2116.


 
And this shows the count in "All Synced Photographs."  The count, 1907, does not agree with the 2116 number above.

BUT, now look at the screenshot from Adobe Lightroom (web).
 
This shows 1907 photos and 209 videos, which adds up to 2116!

So, my conclusion is that for some reason or another, the "All Synced Photographs" number does NOT include videos!


----------



## Jim Wilde

Nicely figured out....but have those 209 videos synced down into LR Classic, even though it's not counting them in the ASP collection?


----------



## camner

Jim Wilde said:


> Nicely figured out....but have those 209 videos synced down into LR Classic, even though it's not counting them in the ASP collection?


Yes, the videos show up in the appropriate "Imported Photos" folder in LR Classic CC and also are physically on my hard drive in the incomprehensibly named folder which LR establishes to hold the synced photos.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Ok, I'll check it to that to see if it's expected behaviour (though I wouldn't have thought so). But just confirm....find one of the videos, confirm it has the double-headed sync icon, then confirm that it does NOT appear in the All Synced Photographs collection.


----------



## camner

Jim Wilde said:


> find one of the videos, confirm it has the double-headed sync icon, then confirm that it does NOT appear in the All Synced Photographs collection.


OK, so this is interesting.

This screenshot was taken when I was in the appropriate "Imported Photos" folder.  It clearly shows that the videos do NOT have the double-headed sync icon.


This screenshot was taken when I was in one of the two collections synced with Adobe Cloud, which also show no double-headed icons on the two videos.  Yet they are clearly in a synced collection, AND, I am 100% certain that the videos got into LR Classic CC via Adobe Cloud, synced from my wife's iPhone 8.



And, you can see in the screenshot above that when I am in "All Synced Photographs" and filter on the Video attribute that nothing appears, so no, the video isn't there (I also checked manually without the filter just to remove the remote possibility that there was a bug in the filter).


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks. Last confirmation if you wouldn't mind.....the video that you looked at in Classic is definitely showing on All Photos in any (all?) of the LRCC apps?


----------



## camner

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks. Last confirmation if you wouldn't mind.....the video that you looked at in Classic is definitely showing on All Photos in any (all?) of the LRCC apps?


Actually, no, it isn’t.  It is showing up only on the device from which it was uploaded as well as in LR Classic CC.

So, what I conclude from this is that for videos, Adobe Cloud doesn’t SYNC them; instead, it TRANSFERS them to the cloud and to LR Classic CC.  Or, perhaps phrased better, for images Adobe Cloud syncs between all signed in devices (and thus are available also via LR Web), but for videos, Adobe Cloud only syncs one way, from a device to Adobe Cloud and then on to LR Classic CC.

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Jim Wilde

I think this is more likely to be a bug. I'll try to get someone to look at this thread, but likely will take a few days.


----------



## camner

Thanks...

On a related topic, I just moved the contents of one of the iPhone "Imported Photos" folders to a different folder on my hard drive.  Immediately I saw in the upper left corner of the screen the blue text saying "Syncing xxxx" photos (the number initially was the number of images in that folder).  But, looking at LR Web and at the two iPhones, there does not appear to be any change whatsoever in what was actually synced.  I then moved the contents of the other iPhone's "Imported Photos" folders to a different folder on my hard drive, but this time there was no indication that anything was being synced.  (FWIW, it took about 60 seconds to sync over 1000 images, so whatever was being "synced" was not being physically moved at all.)

What's going on here?  My (previous, anyway) understanding is that what is being synced through Adobe Cloud are the images that are in the collections that have been set up to sync, so that the physical location of the files is immaterial to whether a given image is synced (and thus, if one wishes to stop syncing a given image, one needs to remove it from a synced collection).


----------

